# mena_hot



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*تم طرد العضو مينا هوت

وحل محله بقدرة قادر العضو 

coptic man

mena_hot ========== coptic man

وهذا بيان مني بذلك

:yaka: سلام ونعمة :yaka:​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*مش تشتغلهم يساتر عليكم *


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*مش تقولي الاول... فكرت صار شئ و رحت اطردك و اخذف عضويتك...*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*كنت طردته وخلصنا وبعد كدا اطردك انا يا روك *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *مش تقولي الاول... فكرت صار شئ و رحت اطردك و اخذف عضويتك...*



*ياساتر كمان حذف عضوية طب علي الاقل ايقاف :smil13: 

شكلك كدا بتتلكك يا روك :ranting:

بس قولي مش احسن :yaka: *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *كنت طردته وخلصنا وبعد كدا اطردك انا يا روك *



*لولاء كلمة خلصنا دي يا ميرنا

كنت قولت اصيلة

كده يا ميرنا تقولي طردته وخلصنا :smil13: 

مكنش عيش وايميلات

روحي قلبي والكيبورد غضبانين عليكي ليوم الدين*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*دى حركه كدا قرعه يعنى علشان بس يفهم انى احنا مش حزب لازم اسيح*


----------



## +Dream+ (16 أغسطس 2006)

*ايه يا مينا انت بتعمل تمويه ولا ايه*
*بس اتصدق يا روك حلوة فكرة حذف العضويه دى جنان *
*يلا اعملها و نسميه مينا المحذوف )*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أغسطس 2006)

*اتصدق عمال اسال فين هوت فين هوت *
*اتاااااااااااااريك يالاقيم *
*ماشي ماشي*


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*متخافش.. مينا له ساعات,, يعني مش بعيد بعد يومين يرجع لاسمه القديم هههه*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *متخافش.. مينا له ساعات,, يعني مش بعيد بعد يومين يرجع لاسمه القديم هههه*




*قصدك ايه يا روك يعنى مجنون يعنى ولا ايه :ranting: *


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*انا قلت مينا مش ميرنا... هو في ايه مينا يدافعلك و انتي تدافعيله؟*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اه احنا كدا عندك مانع و لاهتعمل زى دودو يا روك وتهدى النفوس يا شرير*


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*لا ابدا.. انا الي غلطان و اعتذر...*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*لا يا زعيم معاش ولا كان اللى يخليك تعتذر



بس ممكن تعزمنا يعنى مفيش مانع *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

:t14: طب خلاص خلاص انا هضربلكم مينا   :t14:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

+Dream+ قال:
			
		

> :t14: طب خلاص خلاص انا هضربلكم مينا   :t14:​




*ينهارك كحلى يا دريم وقدرتى تقوليها قدامى تضربى مين هيه سايبه ولا سايبه :ranting: :t32: *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

ايه دة ايه دة 
دة انا زى ما بيقولوا جيت اكحلها عميتها  :dntknw: 
انا مكنتش عايزاكى انتى و روك تتخانقوا و كدة يعنى :spor22: 
قولت اريحكوا من سبب الخناق :smil12: 
حبيت اخدم مش اكتر :new2:


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*هعديها مدام نيتك سليمه يا هانم *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *هعديها مدام نيتك سليمه يا هانم *


 
:smil12: 
ثانكس   :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اهلا روك جاي يهدئ النفوس :t32: 

بس جدعه يا ميرنا قومتي بالواجب وزيادة

ربنا يخليكي ليا

دي علشانك :36_3_11: 

وايه يا دريم جاية تصالحي علي قفايا

واضرب انااااااا :budo: 

منك لابو رجل مسلوخة :act23: *


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اى خدمه يا هوت وميرسى على الورد *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

*ليه هو انت الى مضايق ميرنا*
*انا كنت بسالها بس *


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*مش هرد يا دريم هخلى لعنه الفرعنه ترد *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *مش هرد يا دريم هخلى لعنه الفرعنه ترد *


 
بقى كدة يا ميرنا 
دة انا كان قصدى اقف جنبك عشان محدش يزعلك :a82:


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*بس انا شامه ريحه تهديه نفوس مش عارفه ليه *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *بس انا شامه ريحه تهديه نفوس مش عارفه ليه *


 
*يا ظالــــــــمـــــــانـــــــــــــــــــــــى *

:a82:​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*لا بقولك اى انا بصدق بسرعه يعنى بلاش اشتغلات 


خلاص المسامح كريم بس بردو حاسه بتهديه نفوس*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

ميرنا عندها حق 

والقطنة ما بتكذبش هههههه

بس يا بت يا دريم

بدل ما اخلي زيزو يعضك*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اى يعم ست نظيفه معانه مالك يا هوت بس*


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:
			
		

> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرنا عندها حق *
> 
> ...


 
يسلام دة انا الى هخلى زيزو يضربك  :spor22:  عشان مش عارف يدخل باسمه من الصبح 
عشان مش لاقى تسجيل الخروج فى الصفحه


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*روك حاليا بيضيف زرار تسجيل الخروج

وعماتا ممكن تغيري الاستايل وهتلاقي زرار تغيير الخروج

هو احنا عندنا كام زيزو بس اهم حاجة يعضك*


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2007)

طب طردتة لية يا روك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غير يعنى طب تاخد راينا 
اققولكم اطلع انا منها احسن لحسن انطرد و انا لسة معملتش اى حاجة:smil13:


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة يا احبه 

الله الله الله ايه الكروت الحمراء اللي شايفه طايره في الهوا
معلش يا روك خليها المرة دي كرت اصفر ولو عمل حاجة تاي 
يبقي ذنبه علي جنبة _ معلش كوبتيك حبيبنا برضــــــــة 
ومنستغناش عنة - بلاش شقاوة يا كوبتيك انت شايف 
ميرنا بصالك بالعين الحمرا وبتقولك اياك تعمل كده تاني *


----------



## merola (17 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه 
روك دا جد اووووووووووووى اوعى حد يقولة


----------

